# PITBULL TATTOOS



## sleipner

so i am a tattoo artist since 91. i have done 1000s of tats including pitbull pieces. anyone here have a pitdog tat? i have done portraits of peoples dog's as well. the one i posted is for you fans of the pit.......


----------



## Sadie

That's pretty cool ... I am tat free LOL all 29 years of my life I have managed not to tatoo myself. I do have my naval pierced though and my ears. But I love tatoo's on other people when they are artistic and properly done. Looks like you are creative. Nice work!


----------



## PeanutsMommy

I have one of Peanut when he was 7 weeks old on my right side just above my hip. got it done back in september


----------



## BedlamBully

No but I do have these on my back









And I am getting the pit on my logo tattoo's on my wrists


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

nic work, but i dont know how i feel about the dog fight... anyway, i have none of my pittie love, but as soon as kenya gets her badge i am gettin that next to my fathers. and i have my sig on my hip


----------



## Elvisfink

What took longer; inking the art or shaving all that back hair?


----------



## cane76

Ive got this very typical image on my anckle,done for free.


----------



## LiiL_L0cz_Red_N0se

cane76 said:


> Ive got this very typical image on my anckle,done for free.


hey i have that as a decal on my car


----------



## sleipner

Elvisfink said:


> What took longer; inking the art or shaving all that back hair?


he's the hairiest peruvian guy i have tatted!! he owns pitdogs , but does not fight them. it's just the shock and awe thing. he's a good customer, everything he gets is big, and he is big as well.


----------



## lil bit pit karma

I would think if you did that many tats you could of put a better one up and not one of dogs fighting!


----------



## trutildeath360

nice work....out of all the tattoos i have and i have many..sleeves, back, chest...both sides of neck...but i have yet to get a pitbull tattoo....ill i have to find space somewhere..lol..when i decide......
just a quick pic........................








if you are into tattoos and what to see some more of my work hit me up on myspace..
www.myspace.com/absolution360


----------



## bridgetannette

i really dont understand why anyone would use such an image to portray his work, especially on a website where people are owners of these lovely dogs. I find this image pretty offensive. this is the way pit bulls should be protrayed


----------



## jttar

Hello bridgetannette. Welcome to the forum. If you look you will notice that the OP has been banned from this forum. BTW, great picture of the two dogs sleeping. You should go over to the introduction section of the forum and introduce yourself and your dogs.

Joe


----------



## Boston Bulldog

What the* heck* do you think they were bred for? You don't have to condone the sport of dog fighting, but as a lover of the breed you should understand that it is the VERY thing that made your dog EVERYTHING you love today!


----------



## Boston Bulldog

If there is anything wrong with that tattoo it is that ( in my opinion, compared to mine )they NOT very good. I find it disgusting they way these ghetto fools think dogfighting was, or is done. It is disgraceful to our breed. However that is not how it was done when these dogs were becoming the breed we all love today. One thing I can guarantee you is this. If it were not for the dogfighters of 200, 100, even 50 years ago, all that love, courage, drive, stamina, desire to please, loyalty, and most of all GAMENESS that we brag about our dogs having, would be 100% absent. If it were not for those guys you would have to remove ALL of those descriptions I just mentioned, and all you would have is your average German Shepherd, or Golden Retriever. Who the hell wants that?


----------

